# Spray adhesive



## ashiver (Sep 26, 2006)

What is the best way to remove spray mount adhesive from the platen? It works great to hold the shirt in place, but leaves a mess of stickiness and fuzz on the platen.


----------



## Fluid (Jun 20, 2005)

Your screen print supply company should carry some sort of press wipe. Usually a degraded ink wash. Mineral spirits work as well. Just spray some on the platen. let soak in for a min and use as squeegee or scrub brush to wipe off. Make sure you dry real well before printing again.


----------



## Lucid Apparel (Sep 5, 2006)

Buy a roll of palette protect. Its a wide roll of sticky paper that you cut to size. Layer it a few times that way you can just peel a layer off as it gets dirty.


----------



## neato (Mar 21, 2006)

Yep, use pallet tape. Or better yet, just get vinyl application tape. It's the same stuff, but cheaper.

Also, I'd ditch the spray adhesive. It's bad for you and your equipment. Get a waterbased adhesive that you spread rather than spray.


----------



## qnp9999 (Aug 7, 2006)

neato said:


> Yep, use pallet tape. Or better yet, just get vinyl application tape. It's the same stuff, but cheaper.
> 
> Also, I'd ditch the spray adhesive. It's bad for you and your equipment. Get a waterbased adhesive that you spread rather than spray.




Two questions here, 


After about 50 shirts, my printing pallet ended up warping, so I bought some high density press board to replace my pallet. However I am now using waaaay to much spray adhesive, having to coat heavily after every shirt.

How well does the spray adhesive work on this pallet tape, or pallet protectors?

Also does anyone have any links for this stuff, the pallet protectors / tape and or the waterbased adhesive. I hate this spray adhesive, and I would like to get something different.


Thanks


----------



## JonnRamaer (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi, 

this is way to late i guess, but if anyone happens by this thread...

...try 3M spray adhesive. Very strong, seems not to be affected by heat easily. Cleans off with all the usually recommended solutions/ chemicals mentioned. I just use some curable reducer, warm it up on the platen for a lil while with the flash unit... then presto! use a plastic applicator's edge to just scrape off the layer of sticky goo. I wipe down the platen afterward with pipe water n' liquid soap (it's laminated, yeah). 

Good to go.


----------

